# Series one setup



## AKThunder (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a series one that I would like to use just for manual recordings. It is the Sony SVR-2000 Digital Video Recorder. Should I hook in a phone line and run the set up to get the guide info, and go through all that? See I want to do this but not get the subscription. If I hook it up to the phone will it just get the info it needs? Sorry it has just been a long time since I used a tivo hooked to the phone line.

Thanks


----------



## AKThunder (Oct 15, 2008)

Can I do this: Sign up and run the guide setup, then cancel during the first 30 days?

Thanks


----------



## Kiteflyer (Mar 5, 2009)

I was given a Sony SVR-2000 recently, I hooked it up to a tv and phone line, ran the guided set-up, it dialed in, it downloaded some info and after a couple of hours it said my subscription had expired. I disconnected the phone line. 

So now I use this tivo for manual recording, i.e. I just record programs by time and date.

Hope this answers your question.
Kiteflyer


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can run guided setup on any TiVo with no sub.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

Any?Even a current HD?


----------



## JustLookingForTV (Mar 10, 2009)

So basicly if I wanted to use my series 2 Stand Alone Tivo as a vcr, I could by this method of Connecting to Tivo Service Center and getting disconnected when service is not found on the tivo box?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, on any TiVo, you can run guided setup without subscription, for free. 

It will set its intended account status though (as indicated on TiVos service roster), so if you are using a Series 2 that by quirk of circumstance is recording unsubbed because you disconnected it before canceling its service, that will end if you connect it for guided setup, as it gets its unsubbscribed service..

If it is in "boat anchor" mode, Guided setup will not turn on recording.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just bought a series 1 w/120 gig hd from Surplus computers to use in simple "guided setup" mode.What do I need to know to not make it a boat anchor?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

AFAIK, the Series 1s sold by that outfit were only Philips models, which if they have the flag set in their DB, will record without sub after GS. If thinks it shouldn't, you can PM the TSN to tivojerry and explain the situation.

If tyhe flag is set, do not do a C&DE, it will erase it.


----------



## KBmusic (Mar 3, 2009)

I got one of the Philips 120 gb series one to use as a vcr without a sub, I did the initial phone setup and everything works except it says I have only 9 hours or so a the best quality and 20 hrs or so at the worst, Shouldn't I have more recording time available? any help appreciated...


----------



## arich57 (Mar 16, 2009)

k


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you got it from that Surplus Computers place, apparently many of them were shipped with lager drives, but they never expanded the image. 

You can expand it with MFStools or MFS Live.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help Classicsat.What is a "C&DE"?


----------



## yogabear (Feb 10, 2009)

My 40g in series 1 has 20 hours of recording...but low quality.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

C&DE is "Clear And Delete Everything". It basically resets the root database to factory condition.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't get this thing to call in. I'm stuck in GS.I've read and read and PM'd Tivojerry.It has no way to change the dial-in number.At the "use these dialing options" I have the following choices.

Set dial prefix
set tone/pulse
set phone avail detection
set dial tone detection
test phone connection now.

When at the area code screen, it just moves to the next screen after I type it in.It's gonna be an anchor soon.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Set the working local dial-in number as the prefix with a couple pauses after it.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

The only input I can do is a fill-in of 3 boxes for an area code.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

After this Dumba** finally figured out what you meant, I have tried 60 different numbers in 2 area codes calling some numbers 50 times.I've been at it for weeks. Once it went through to something like "retrieving subscription status" but it timed out.I can't believe that something so simple can be so difficult.


----------



## AlleyAndy (Feb 2, 2009)

I was having trouble with my phone/MODEM/connection, so I hooked up another phone that has a mute button, let Tivo dial out, then listened in with the mute set.

I was then able to hear the tones and noise, and find out if it was properly connecting.

I wonder if your is connecting, or dropping out (due to MODEM problem or line noise?), or just timing out because it's taking too long?

Do you have an external MODEM you could try?

Is the MODEM plugged into an actual wired phone jack? Not some "phone line extender" or wireless phone setup?

Are you using a "standard" phone line, and not VoIP or phone service from a cable company? The Tivo should be connected only to a hardwired, landline, not VoIP.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

I can hear the modem negotiations on another phone.I took it to someone elses house and it won't go through.As I said, it got "answered" once and timed out.

Standard jack, no voip or cable.


----------



## AlleyAndy (Feb 2, 2009)

Do you have an external modem available? 

If so, you might try setting it up, and see if your Tivo will then connect properly...

I'm wondering if the problem isn't due to a malfunctioning internal modem? I've read that the Series 1 units often develop modem problems over time.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

If the problem is in my unit, why do I keep getting "service not answering-service busy" nags?It went thru again yesterday on call (about) 47 and I got "failed to get subscription info" or something like that.


----------



## mak104 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fug it. I just got a $150 phone bill from this thing calling in.If it never gets through, how do I have hundreds of toll calls.It's going to the dump.

:down:


----------

